# Pin Outs For Swi Mp2 Display



## lmsc01 (May 27, 2015)

I am looking for the pin out (wiring configuration) for the Southwestern Industries MP2 display.

I spoke with SWI and they said that the unit is so old that they no longer have the documentation.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Karl_T (May 27, 2015)

can you get at the wire colors?

red is OFTEN power
black is OFTEN ground.

Get a logic probe after you make your best guess for power and ground, look for pulses on the other lines.

How may wires? if four you're looking for +, -,  A, B
    if five you're looking for +, -,  A, B, Z
if seven you're looking for +, -,  A, A-, B, B-, Z
if eight you're looking for +, -,  A, A-, B, B-, Z, Z

A is channel A pulse
B is cannel  pulse
Z is index pulse
- is for differential


----------

